# ping behind ntlm proxy



## znaya (Mar 3, 2010)

hello.

i'm behind a NTLM proxy, using cntlm.
there is no problem using firefox if i set the cntlm's proxy in the settings

when i try to set the http proxy

```
$ export http_proxy="http://127.0.0.1:3128"
```

and after try to ping http://www.google.com, it seems to resolve the address but... nothing else

```
$ ping www.google.com
PING www.l.google.com (209.85.227.106): 56 data bytes
^C
--- www.l.google.com ping statistics ---
20 packets transmitted, 0 packets received, 100.0% packet loss
```

what am i doing wrong? i searched the web and the forum but... no clues so far.


```
$ uname -prs
FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE i386
```


----------



## thuglife (Mar 3, 2010)

I use cntlm behind ISA at work too.
ping does not work, even from a windows box.

ICMP traffic is probably being filtered.


----------



## znaya (Mar 3, 2010)

of course...

i feel soooo stupid. i thought i was doing something wrong but highly probably they are filtering it.
they filter everything, anyway.

thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 3, 2010)

You do understand that setting an http proxy setting has zero effect on icmp traffic like ping? They're totally unrelated protocols.


----------



## znaya (Mar 4, 2010)

Hmmm... I must confess i didn't.
I'll have to do some reading.

Thanks.


----------

